# معالجة البنزين ؟؟



## محمد حسن توكة (24 مارس 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_انا عايز اعرف من اخوتى فى المنتدى كيف يمكننى ان اعالج البنزين من اللون والرائحة_
_وفى انتظار ردودكم_
_وشكرا:18:_


----------



## agabeain (24 مارس 2010)

الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووك للفائزين وحظ اوفر للباقين


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (24 مارس 2010)

agabeain قال:


> الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووك للفائزين وحظ اوفر للباقين


 مبروك طب تعرف بقى اجابة لسؤالى:7:


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (25 مارس 2010)

باذن الله تلاقى اللى يساعدك اخى الفاضل


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخى محمد
وفى انتظار المساعدة من اخوانى فى المنتدى


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل بالامكان توضيح ما هو المطلوب من المعالجة حيث ان البنزين من المركبات العطرية وهو بطبيعته له رائحة اما اللون فهو بسبب بعض الاضافات التي تحسن الاحتراق .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 مارس 2010)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هل بالامكان توضيح ما هو المطلوب من المعالجة حيث ان البنزين من المركبات العطرية وهو بطبيعته له رائحة اما اللون فهو بسبب بعض الاضافات التي تحسن الاحتراق .
> وبتوفيق الله


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اريده اخى الكريم حتى اخفف به الثنر لتقليل التكلفة وانا اريد منك ان توضحلى ماالذى افعله حيث اننى لست كيميائيا وهل البنزين المعالج هو سايكلو بنزين ...؟؟وربنا يوفقك يارب


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 مارس 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا اريده اخى الكريم حتى اخفف به الثنر لتقليل التكلفة وانا اريد منك ان توضحلى ماالذى افعله حيث اننى لست كيميائيا وهل البنزين المعالج هو سايكلو بنزين ...؟؟وربنا يوفقك يارب


 تعني ان الكميه قليله لاتتعدى 2000لتر ؟


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 مارس 2010)

محمدجاسم العامري قال:


> تعني ان الكميه قليله لاتتعدى 2000لتر ؟


 
اشكرك اخى على مساعدتك ربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 مارس 2010)

كيم سول قال:


> لو حد محتاج بنزين معالج الطن ب 1900 ج اتصل 0166937347


 وانت مكانك فين فى مصر ..؟؟


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 مارس 2010)

انا اريد كيفية علاج البنزين من اللون والرائحة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي الكريم البديل الارخص هو استعمال مادة النفط او مادة white sperit ( بخار الكاز المكثف ) ارخص واقل خطرا من البنزين .
وبالله التوفيق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 مارس 2010)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخي الكريم البديل الارخص هو استعمال مادة النفط او مادة white sperit ( بخار الكاز المكثف ) ارخص واقل خطرا من البنزين .
> وبالله التوفيق


جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا الكبير نبيل ويارب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب
بس النفط ده هل هو النفط المعدنى ام النفتا الخفيفة ..؟؟


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (26 مارس 2010)

شكرا لكل الناس اللى ساعدتنى وهم
الفتى النبيل والكيميائى اكرم والاستاذ نبيل عواد وmido lordship
وبالتوفيق لهم باذن الله


----------



## إيهاب جادالله (27 مارس 2010)

أخى العزيز بالطبع البنزين المعالج ليس هو البنزين الحلقى (العطرى ) c6 h6 و الأسم العلمى للبنزين المعالج او ما يباع بمحطات المحروقات هو الجازولين و هو عباره عن النافتا المعالجه بالتكسير الحرارى فى وجود عامل محفز مضاف اليه مركبات حلقيه لتحسين الأوكتين مثل البنزين الحلقى و الزايلين و الطولوين أو mtbe او مركب الرصاص تترا ليد إيثيل أسيتات و فيما عدا المركب الأخير فأن الجازولين بكل ما فيه من مركبات ممتاز للاسخدام كأضافه للثنر إذا تم اختزال (أزالة اللون المضاف) و يوجد أكثر من طريقه أحداها أضافة الفوسفوريك أسيد


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (27 مارس 2010)

إيهاب جادالله قال:


> أخى العزيز بالطبع البنزين المعالج ليس هو البنزين الحلقى (العطرى ) c6 h6 و الأسم العلمى للبنزين المعالج او ما يباع بمحطات المحروقات هو الجازولين و هو عباره عن النافتا المعالجه بالتكسير الحرارى فى وجود عامل محفز مضاف اليه مركبات حلقيه لتحسين الأوكتين مثل البنزين الحلقى و الزايلين و الطولوين أو mtbe او مركب الرصاص تترا ليد إيثيل أسيتات و فيما عدا المركب الأخير فأن الجازولين بكل ما فيه من مركبات ممتاز للاسخدام كأضافه للثنر إذا تم اختزال (أزالة اللون المضاف) و يوجد أكثر من طريقه أحداها أضافة الفوسفوريك أسيد


انا بشكر حضرتك جدا يا استاذ ايهاب جاد الله
بس هل اضافة الفوسفوريك اسيد ده بيبقى ازاى فى البنزين 
وهل هذه المعالجة لازم تكوم بالتسخين ؟
وهل ممكن يكون الوايت سبريت او النفط المعدنى بدائل كويسة للبنزين؟
وشكرا لك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (27 مارس 2010)

شكرا للاخ كيم سول
والفوسفوريك اسيد ده بيتحط ازاى على البنزين واشتريه منين..؟؟


----------



## agabeain (28 مارس 2010)

اخى محمد يوجد فى شركات الكيماويات شارع الجيش


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (28 مارس 2010)

agabeain قال:


> اخى محمد يوجد فى شركات الكيماويات شارع الجيش[/
> QUOTE]
> شكرا لك اخى عبد الرحمن والله الموفق


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وللأسف لم يأخذ الموضوع حقه حتى الأن


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 مارس 2010)

الأخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وللأسف الموضوع لم يأخذ الشرح الوافى حتى الأن


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (31 مارس 2010)

للاسف يا اخ خالد المصلحة طغت على العلم والمساعدة والناس اللى بتساعد دلوقتى قليلين جدا
واخراج العلم لازم بيكون بالمصلحة والا مفيش معلومات ومعظم الناس يتلف وتدور على الفاضى مع ان الكفن فى الموت ملهوش جيوب ومحدش واخد من الدنيا حاجة


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (31 مارس 2010)

الاخ محمد حسن توكة المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي الكريم بفضل الله ومنه علينا ان علمنا وجعلنا نبحث عن كل ما يخدمنا .
وليس بالضرورة ان يكون العلم المدروس قد وصل الى كل رغباتنا والحاجة هي ام الاختراع لذلك ارجو ان ابين لك ان طلبك وحاجتك للبنزين هي حاله خاصة لانه قد يكون اجمالي التكلفة لمعالجة البنزين كما ترغب اعلى سعرا من الثنر فيما لو استعملته كما هو . وانصافا لهذا المنتدى فانني اقول ان المصلحة الشخصية لا تنطبق على 99.9 % من افراد هذا المنتدى وعذرا اذا لم نستطع تلبية طلبك لانه ليس بالضرورة ان نحقق كل الفرضيات لا من ناحية الخبرة ولا من ناحية العلم . وكما قلت انت اخي الكريم ما حدش واخذ منها حاجة .وليس هناك اية مصالح شخصية لان العلم النافع يؤجر عليه المرء .
وبارك الله في كل من قدم الراي او المشورة للاعضاء 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## إيهاب جادالله (31 مارس 2010)

أخى العزيز محمد حسن توكه تحيه طيبه الوايت أسبيريت لا يصلح كأضافه للثنر لأنه ثنر لدهانات الزيت أما الثنر الذى تحتاج لتصنيعه هو الثنر المستخدم فى دهان السـيارات (الدوكو ) او صناعة الكله (لاصق الأخشاب ) لتصنيع الثنر يجب ان تعلم الغرض من الأسخدام وتختلف الأسعار حسب الأضافات و نسبها سوف اقدم لك بعض المواد الأساسيه و الأضافات :-
1- الوايت أسبيريت أسمه التجارى التربنتينه الأساس فيه قطفه بتروليه أخف من الكيروسين (الجاز) اسمها فى المصافى المصريه (السلام) و تنطق (السولام)و هى غالية السعر تتعدى 2700 الطن و كميتها قليله جداً البديل لها هو الكيروسين المعالج و يوجد ثلاث طرق للمعالجه 1- بحمض الكبريتيك ثم الفصل ثم المعادله بالجير او الصودا الكاويه وهذه أردأ معالجه 2- المعاجه بالكاولين و هى مادة مستورده من الصين ويضاف كيلو لكل10 كيلو من الكيروسين او أقل حسب السعر و النوع وبائع الكاولينه سوف يفيدك فى الكميه المضافه 3- المعالجه بالحمض ثم التقطير و هى أجودهم .من هنا نكون حصلنا على الكيروسين المعالج و جاهزين للأضافات و هى :- 1- بيوتايل أسيتات من 3-7 % من الوزن - باين أويل أو داى بنتين بحد أقصى 3 فى الألف وللأنواع الفاخره يضاف الناتج الثقيل من تقطير البيزين طبعاً الكميه المضافه تتحكم فيها الخاص الفزيائيه للمنتج النهائى (الكثافه - درجة الوميض Flash Point -درجة بداية و نهاية الغليان IBP & FBP ) والأناع الفاخره لا ينتجها الا المحترفين و المتخصصين فى الكيمياء و هم معدودين على الأصابع اما الأنواع العاديه فهى متوفره وممتازه للأستخدام العادى و ليس لتصنيع البويات الفاخره على فكره يا ساده الموضوع صعب جداً و خطر لغير المتخصصين و يحتاج لمعمل و تجارب لأن كميات الأضافات تختلف حسب نوع الخامه المستخدمه فى البدايه 
ثنر الدوكو :-
الماده الأساسيه هي الميثانول CH3OH تكون نسبته فيما بين 30 و 60 % كلما زاد كلما قلت الجوده الأضافات : - 
1- البيوتايل أسيتات 2- الزايلين 3 - الطولوين 4 - السايكلو بنزين 5 - الأسيتون و لأنتاج الثنر الشعبى يتم الأستعاضه عن كل الأضافات فيما عدا البيوتايل أسيتات 10% بأضافة الجازولين (البنزين) يعنى مثلاً 50% ميثانول 10 % بيوتايل وكمل 40% بنزين و لعلاج البنزين أستخدم الفوسفوريك أسيد على البارد ويجب ان تجرب بنفسك لتحديد الكميه يعنى أشترى كيلو أسيد و ضفها بالتدريج لكميه معلومه من البنزين وقلب حتى يزول اللون ثم أتركه لينفصل الحمض اسفل الأناء ثم أفصل الطبقه العلويه الخفيفه ثم عادل PH و متفكرش لمصلحتك فى التقطير لأنه فى قمة الخطوره


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 أبريل 2010)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> الاخ محمد حسن توكة المحترم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اخي الكريم بفضل الله ومنه علينا ان علمنا وجعلنا نبحث عن كل ما يخدمنا .
> وليس بالضرورة ان يكون العلم المدروس قد وصل الى كل رغباتنا والحاجة هي ام الاختراع لذلك ارجو ان ابين لك ان طلبك وحاجتك للبنزين هي حاله خاصة لانه قد يكون اجمالي التكلفة لمعالجة البنزين كما ترغب اعلى سعرا من الثنر فيما لو استعملته كما هو . وانصافا لهذا المنتدى فانني اقول ان المصلحة الشخصية لا تنطبق على 99.9 % من افراد هذا المنتدى وعذرا اذا لم نستطع تلبية طلبك لانه ليس بالضرورة ان نحقق كل الفرضيات لا من ناحية الخبرة ولا من ناحية العلم . وكما قلت انت اخي الكريم ما حدش واخذ منها حاجة .وليس هناك اية مصالح شخصية لان العلم النافع يؤجر عليه المرء .
> ...


السلام عليكم الاستاذ نبيل المحترم انا عارف ان طلبى صعب بس لومكنتش اسال كيميائى متخصص هسال مين تانى ؟؟
انا لم اتحدث عن الاشخاص الذين ساعدونى ولو ارسلت لك كمية الرسائل الخاصة التى ارسلت لى 
لكنت عذرتنى عن مااقوله وحوالى 20 رسالة لو عايز التركيبة الفولانية ب كذا ولوعايز الاسعار اتصل بى الاقيه بيقولى اسعار وهمية 
انا بفضل الله ثم هذا المنتدى بمن فيه من اعضاء مميزين جدا استطعت ان اعرف الكثير عن صناعة الثنر بل وصناعات اخرى كثيرة بس انا اللى بطلبه من كل الناس انها تساعد بعض وتقبل مرورى


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 أبريل 2010)

إيهاب جادالله قال:


> أخى العزيز محمد حسن توكه تحيه طيبه الوايت أسبيريت لا يصلح كأضافه للثنر لأنه ثنر لدهانات الزيت أما الثنر الذى تحتاج لتصنيعه هو الثنر المستخدم فى دهان السـيارات (الدوكو ) او صناعة الكله (لاصق الأخشاب ) لتصنيع الثنر يجب ان تعلم الغرض من الأسخدام وتختلف الأسعار حسب الأضافات و نسبها سوف اقدم لك بعض المواد الأساسيه و الأضافات :-
> 1- الوايت أسبيريت أسمه التجارى التربنتينه الأساس فيه قطفه بتروليه أخف من الكيروسين (الجاز) اسمها فى المصافى المصريه (السلام) و تنطق (السولام)و هى غالية السعر تتعدى 2700 الطن و كميتها قليله جداً البديل لها هو الكيروسين المعالج و يوجد ثلاث طرق للمعالجه 1- بحمض الكبريتيك ثم الفصل ثم المعادله بالجير او الصودا الكاويه وهذه أردأ معالجه 2- المعاجه بالكاولين و هى مادة مستورده من الصين ويضاف كيلو لكل10 كيلو من الكيروسين او أقل حسب السعر و النوع وبائع الكاولينه سوف يفيدك فى الكميه المضافه 3- المعالجه بالحمض ثم التقطير و هى أجودهم .من هنا نكون حصلنا على الكيروسين المعالج و جاهزين للأضافات و هى :- 1- بيوتايل أسيتات من 3-7 % من الوزن - باين أويل أو داى بنتين بحد أقصى 3 فى الألف وللأنواع الفاخره يضاف الناتج الثقيل من تقطير البيزين طبعاً الكميه المضافه تتحكم فيها الخاص الفزيائيه للمنتج النهائى (الكثافه - درجة الوميض Flash Point -درجة بداية و نهاية الغليان IBP & FBP ) والأناع الفاخره لا ينتجها الا المحترفين و المتخصصين فى الكيمياء و هم معدودين على الأصابع اما الأنواع العاديه فهى متوفره وممتازه للأستخدام العادى و ليس لتصنيع البويات الفاخره على فكره يا ساده الموضوع صعب جداً و خطر لغير المتخصصين و يحتاج لمعمل و تجارب لأن كميات الأضافات تختلف حسب نوع الخامه المستخدمه فى البدايه
> ثنر الدوكو :-
> الماده الأساسيه هي الميثانول CH3OH تكون نسبته فيما بين 30 و 60 % كلما زاد كلما قلت الجوده الأضافات : -
> 1- البيوتايل أسيتات 2- الزايلين 3 - الطولوين 4 - السايكلو بنزين 5 - الأسيتون و لأنتاج الثنر الشعبى يتم الأستعاضه عن كل الأضافات فيما عدا البيوتايل أسيتات 10% بأضافة الجازولين (البنزين) يعنى مثلاً 50% ميثانول 10 % بيوتايل وكمل 40% بنزين و لعلاج البنزين أستخدم الفوسفوريك أسيد على البارد ويجب ان تجرب بنفسك لتحديد الكميه يعنى أشترى كيلو أسيد و ضفها بالتدريج لكميه معلومه من البنزين وقلب حتى يزول اللون ثم أتركه لينفصل الحمض اسفل الأناء ثم أفصل الطبقه العلويه الخفيفه ثم عادل PH و متفكرش لمصلحتك فى التقطير لأنه فى قمة الخطوره


السلام عليكم اخى الكريم ايهاب يارب يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
انابشكر حضرتك جدا على مجهودك الرائع ده بس عندى كذا سؤال
يعنى ايه سايكلوبنزين لانى مفهمتش ايه المقصود من اخى رد على بنفس السؤال ؟
بيوتايل اللى فى التنر الشعبى ده هل هو البيوتل اسيتات .؟؟؟
لومفيش بنزين وانت تعرف انه بتحدث الكثير من المشاكل كل عام بسببه فما البديل الرخيص له ؟؟؟
بالنسبة للفوسفوريك اسيد اضعه على البنزين ولا العكس ؟؟
بعد ماافصل الطبقة العلوية ماالمقصود من عادل ph ????
وانا اسف لكثرة الاسئلة لاننى لست كيميائيا وشكرا لك


----------



## chemicaleng (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
انا اعترض بشدة على وضع مثل هذة الكميات من الميثانول فى اى نوع من انواع التنر نظرا للسمية الشديدة لة ومعرف ان الميثانول من المواد شديدة السمية وسجلت حالات عمى او حتى وفاة عند التعرض لكميات فى حدود 6 الى 10 ملليلتر اما بخصوص التعرض لابخرة الميثانول فالحد الاقصى الممكن التعرض لة هو 200 جزء فى المليون .
كما ان هذة الكميات من الكحول ستجعل التنر غير قادر على اذابة النتروسيلليلوز .
ولنتكلم عن الموضوع من البداية :
---المذيبات ثلاث انواع ( بدون الماء ) هى : 
-- المذيبات الغير قطبية واشهرها الهيدروكربونات التى تنقسم الى : 
- هيدروكربونات اليفاتية مثل الوايت سبريت والكيروسين والغازولين ( فى بعض الدول لا يضاف لة مركبات اروماتية ) - هيدروكربونات اروماتية ( حلقية ) واشهرها التولوين والزيلين 
-- الالمذيبات القطبية ولها انواع كثيرة اشهر عائلاتها هى :
- الكحولات مثل الايثانول والميثانول والايزوبروبانول وغيرها 
- الاسترات مثل الاثيل اسيتات والبيوتيل اسيتات والمثيل اسيتات وغيرها 
-الكيتونات مثل الميثيل اثيل كيتون والاسيتون والميثيل ايزوبروبايل كيتون غيرها 
- الكليكولات والكليكول ايثر ومن اشهرها البيوتيل كليكول والميتوكسى بروبيل كليكول وغيرها 
*-- المذيبات الكامنة وهى نوع من المذيبات تحسن عمل الانواع الاخرى واشهرها 
- البيوتانول والايزوبيوتانول 
وقبل البدء فى التفكير فى تركيب التنر يجب ان نفهم عدة نقاط :
- ان تركيب تنر عالى الجودة هو امر سهل جدا ولكن الصعوبة تكمن فى المقدرة على الجمع بين الكلفة والجودة .
- دراسة اسعار الخامات ومدى توافرها .
- فهم كامل لطبيعة كل مذيب من عدة نواحى اهمها سرعة تطايرة ( موجود جداول مرتبة على اساس ان تطاير البوتيل اسيتات هو المرجعية لكل المذيبات وتعتبر قيمة سرعة تطايرة 1 ) وفهم لنوع المذيب من ناحية القطبية ومن ناحية نقطة التعكر وهذا ممكن بقراءة المواصفات القياسية لكل مذيب ( متاحة من الشركات المنتجة وسبق ان اقترحت فى احد الموضوعات ان نبدأ فى تجميع المواصفات القياسية للخامات ويمكن ملراجعة موضوعاتى ) .
- فهم لكل نوع من انواع المواد الرابطة الداخلة فى صناعة الدهانات وسأعطى بعض الامثلة : 
- الالكيد الطويل فى الغالب يكون المذيب المثالى لة هو الوايت سبيرت والميثانول لا يذيب الالكيدات بوجة عام والمذيبات القطبية تذيب الالكيدات ولكن لا معنى من استعمالها حيث انها ملرتفعة السعر وبعضها سريع التطاير مما سيسبب جفاف الالكيد على الرول او الفرشاة ولكن من الممكن احيانا وضع نسبة قليلة من احد الكليكولات البطيئة التطاير لتحسين الاداء خلال الدهان من ناحية تبطىء الجفاف لياخذ الدهان الوقت الكافى ليستوى سطحة 
- النتروسيلليلوز وهو اكبر مشكلة تواجة مصنعى التنر ( هو الاساس فى صناعة اللكر والسلر السريع الجفاف الذى يسمى احيانا بالنارى ) والنترو سيبلليلوز يذوب بالمذيبات القطبية فقط والمذيبات الغير قطبية تسبب تكتلة وتكون طبقة غير لماعة وهشة وذلك حسب نسبتها وحين نفكر فى صنع تنر لة يجب ان نضع فى حسباننا ان اخر مذيب سيغادر طبقة الدهان ( ابطأ مذيب ) يجب ان يكون مذيب للنتروسيلليلوز كما ان مقدرة الاذابة لكل مذيب تختلف عن الاخر فمثلا محلول مكون من 10 % نتروسيلليلوز مذاب فى اثيل اسيتات سيكون لة لزوجة اقل من نفس النسبة فى البيوتيل اسيتات مثلا وستكون اللزوجة اعلى لو ان المذيب هو البيوتيل كليكول 

يتبع ( اسف لاننى اكتب مباشرة بدون تحضير ومحتاج لفترة راحة )


----------



## العجمىى (1 أبريل 2010)

ربنا ينفع بكم اخوانى جزاكم الله خير


----------



## chemicaleng (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
بعد ذلك يجب ان نضع فى الاعتبار درجة حرارة الجو التى سيستعمل عندها الثنر ففى الجو الحار مثلا لو اننا استعملنا مواد سريعة التطاير فأن ذلك سيؤدى لطبقة دهان غير لامعة كما انها ستكون ضعيفة وقوة التصاقها بالسطح المراد دهانة ضعيفة كل ذلك لان الدهان لم يأخذ الوقت الكافى ليتماسك مع بعضة ومع السطح اسفلة كما ان سرعة تطاير المذيب ستسبب وصولة وهو فى حالة لزوجة مرتفعة مما سيسبب تلك المشاكل والحل هو فى استخدام خامات ابطا 

عند البدء فى تركيب تنر للنتروسيلليلوز ( الاهم للجميع ) نفكر كالتالى 
- الحشوة : هى الجزء الذى لن يذيب النترو ولكن وجود باقى المذيبات القطبية ستقوم بالاذابة وهو مجرد وسيلة لتقليل الكلفة وضبط اللزوجة لمحلول الدهان وافضل ما يمكن استعمالة هو التولوين والزيلين مع ملاحظة ان سرعة تطاير التولوين هى حوالى 2 ( مقارنة بالبيوتيل اسيتات ) وسرعة تطاير الاكزيلين هى حوالى (0.6 ) اى ان التولوين اسرع من البيوتيل فى حين ان الزيلين ابطا من البيوتيل اسيتات ومعنى ذلك اننا لو استعملنا الزيلين وحدة فى وجود البيوتيل اسيتات فسينجح التنر ولكن لو اننا استعملنا الزيلين فيجب ان نستخدم مذيب اخر ابطأ منة فى التطاير والبيوتيل كليكول هو الحل الامثل ويستعمل عادة بمقدار حوالى 10 % من كمية الزيلين . وكمية الحشوة الممكن استعمالها فى العادة حوالى 60 % وتقل كلما اضفنا هيدروكربونات اليفاتية ( جازولين او وايت سبريت او نفطة خفيفة ) ويجب ملاحظة ان استعمال الوايت سبريت سيجبرنا على استعمال كميات اكثر من البيوتيل كليكول ( اغلى مكونات التنر سعرا ) ولكن استعمال كميات بسيطة من الهيدروكربونات الاليفاتية سيساعد التنر على اذابة البيتومين الذى يستعمل بكثرة كأحد مكونات الصباغ المضاف لللكر فى حالة الموبيليا مثلا 
وانا اقترح هذة التركيبة كبداية ممكن ان تنتناقش بها فيما بعد : 
1- 5.6 كجم من التولوين او الزيلين او خلائطهما معا 
2- 0.6 كجم من البيوتيل كليكول 
3- 2.0 كجم من البيوتيل اسيتات 
4- 1.8 كجم من ( الميتيل اثيل كيتون او الاثيل اسيتات ومن الممكن وضع نسبة منهم حوالى 0.5 كجم اسيتون ) 

هذة مجرد بداية ومن الممكن تعديل النسب حسب اسعار الخامات 
واللة الموفق


----------



## agabeain (1 أبريل 2010)

أ ن اللة أختص أناس بقضاْْء حوائج الناس حببهم فى الخير وحبب الخير اليهم -وأ نشاء اللة ياباشمهندسين اخى 

ايهاب جاد اللة و chemicaleng أنتم من الحبوبيين باذن اللة وأنشاء اللة فى ميزان حسناتكم وجزاكم اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## jimy vanrooy (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## agabeain (1 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء الباشمهندسين / ايهاب و
chemicaleng 

أشكر حضراتكم على هذا المجهود القيم ولى سؤال لمعالجة الكيروسين


Sulfuric Acid
أرجوا من حضراتكم شرح كامل لمعالجة 200 لتر والكميات المضافة وعدد الساعات فى المادة وطريقة الغسيل بالصودا 

وانشاء اللة تكون فى ميزان حسناتكم- وجزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (1 أبريل 2010)

الاستاذ / chemicaleng 

التركيبة التى ذكرتها اعتقد انها ستكون مرتفعة الثمن ولا تناسب السوق المصرى 
وارجو أن تذكر لنا الفرق بين البنزين والذى يندرج تحت الهيدروكربونات اروماتية والجازولين المستخدم كوقود للسيارات لان هناك خلط وعدم تمييز بينهما


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا بشكر كل الناس اللى شاركت فى هذا الموضوع الجميع من وجهة نظرى وارى انه من افضل ماكتب فى المنتدى حتى الان بالنسبة لى
وانا بشكر استاذنا الفاضل 
chemicaleng 
على مجهوداته العظية دى وانا باضم صوتى للاستاذ محمد اسماعيل فى تكلفة التنر لان سوقه غالى فى مصر 
لان التنر اللى بيتباع فى السوق عندنا بيوصلى كتاجر من الموزع ب 8جنيه للجركن به 1.750 جرام تنر 
وانا ببيعه ب 10 اى ان مكوناته ردئية وانا معك فى ذلك ولكن هو المطلوب فى السوق المصرى
وجزاك الله خيرا على وسع صدرك وفى افادتنا جميعا وربنايوفقك يارب ويكرم كل الاخوة هنا فى المنتدى وشكرا


----------



## agabeain (2 أبريل 2010)

نشكر اخونا محمد على التوضيح وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## إيهاب جادالله (2 أبريل 2010)

agabeain قال:


> أ ن اللة أختص أناس بقضاْْء حوائج الناس حببهم فى الخير وحبب الخير اليهم -وأ نشاء اللة ياباشمهندسين اخى
> 
> ايهاب جاد اللة و chemicaleng أنتم من الحبوبيين باذن اللة وأنشاء اللة فى ميزان حسناتكم وجزاكم اللة خير الجزاء


أخى الكريم تقبل الله منا و منكم صالح الأعمال و ادعو الله أن يجعل جميع أعمالنا خالصه لوجهه الكريم عسى ان تنفعنا فى يوم لا ينفع فيه مال و لا بنون الهم تقبل ..الهم تقبل


----------



## chemicaleng (2 أبريل 2010)

*الفرق بين البنزين والغازولين*



محمد اسماعيل السيد قال:


> الاستاذ / chemicaleng
> وارجو أن تذكر لنا الفرق بين البنزين والذى يندرج تحت الهيدروكربونات اروماتية والجازولين المستخدم كوقود للسيارات لان هناك خلط وعدم تمييز بينهما



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
1- البنزين : هو مركب كيميائى اروماتى ( حلقى ) وهو يحتوى على عدد 6 ذرات كربون و 6 ذرات هيدروجين مشكلين شكل هندسى سداسى ويعتبر مادة اولية مهمة فى صناعة الادوية والبلاستيك والصباغات والمطاط وكمذيب وهو سائل ابيض لة رائحة مقبولة وينتج من تقطير الفحم او من البترول واكبر استخدام لة هو فى انتاج الاثيل بنزين .
2- الغازولين : هو خليط من الهيدرو كربونات ذات السلاسل التى قد تتراوح من ال c6 الى ال c12 وتستخدم كوقود لمحركات الاحتراق الداخلى ولة مواصفات قد تختلف من بلد لاخر ولكن اهم مايميز مواصفاتة هو التالى 
- قد تحدد بعض الدول من الكربوهيدرات الاروماتية ( الحلقية ) بحدود معينة 
- نسبة الرصاص وهناك دول منعتها نهائيا 
- نسبة الكبريت ( تختلف من دولة لاخرى ) وهى ما تسبب تغير رائحة الغازولين 
- نسبة البنزين ( لا تتجاوز 5 % وبعض الدول تمنعها نهائيا ) 
- نسبة الاوليفينات وتحددها كثير من الدول تحت ال 20 % ولكن بعض الدول تسمح بها بنسب اعلى 
الامر المهم فى الغازولين هو النسب المقطرة عند درجات الحرارة المختلفة ونقطة الاشتعال والمتبقى بعد الغليان ودرجة الاوكتان ( وهى مقياس للضوضاء التى ينتجها عند احتراقة داخل المحرك ) 

وقد بينت وجهة نظرى من قبل ان استعمالة غير محبذ لسببين : 
- قد يحتوى على الرصاص ( لو كانت الدولة ما زالت تسمح بة ) 
- دولنا العربية تدعم الغازولين غالبا واستعمالة فى غير الهدف الذى تدعمة الدولة لة ارى انة غير اخلاقى ( مجرد وجهه نظر شخصية ) 
واللة الموفق


----------



## إيهاب جادالله (2 أبريل 2010)

agabeain قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء الباشمهندسين / ايهاب و
> chemicaleng
> 
> أشكر حضراتكم على هذا المجهود القيم ولى سؤال لمعالجة الكيروسين
> ...


أخى الكريم كمية الحمض المضافة غير ثابته لأنها تختلف بأختلاف الحمض المستخدم و نسبة الأروماتيكس الموجوده فى الكيروسين و الموضوع بسيط أحضر واحد لتر من الكيروسين المراد معالجته و أحضر 100 ملى لتر حمض sulphoric acid ثم ضيفه ببطء مع التقليب سيبدأ التفاعل و ينفصل طبقه زيتيه سوداء و تنزل للقاع ضيف الى ان ينتهى التفاعل اى ان اي كميه زياده من الحمض لن ينتج عنها اي ترسيب اوقف اضافة الحمض و التقليب و أترك فرصه من نصف ساعه الى ساعه ثم أفصل الطبقه الشفافه الخفيفه من الطبقه السوداء الثقيله السفليه و تخلص منها بطريقه آمنه و أحتفظ بالطبقه الخفيفه و هى عباره عن الكيروسين المعالج + الحمض الزائد الغير متفاعل , أحضر الصودا الكاويه الذائبه فى الماء و أبدأ الأضافه ببطء مع التقليب و حدد ال ph الى ان تصل الى ph 7 ثم اترك لمده ساعه لكى ينفصل الملح والماء ثم أفصل الماء (الطبقه السفلى) ثم أغسل الكيروسين المعالج بماء ساخن حوالى 70 c و أتركه لمده ساعه ثم أفصل الماء بالنسبه للبنزين نفس الخطوات مع استبدال الحمض ب phosphoric acid و ماء الغسيل دافئ و ليس ساخن من هنا يمكنك تحويل الكميات المضاف الى نسب


----------



## chemicaleng (2 أبريل 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> chemicaleng
> وانا باضم صوتى للاستاذ محمد اسماعيل فى تكلفة التنر لان سوقه غالى فى مصر
> لان التنر اللى بيتباع فى السوق عندنا بيوصلى كتاجر من الموزع ب 8جنيه للجركن به 1.750 جرام تنر
> وانا ببيعه ب 10 اى ان مكوناته ردئية وانا معك فى ذلك ولكن هو المطلوب فى السوق المصرى
> وجزاك الله خيرا على وسع صدرك وفى افادتنا جميعا وربنايوفقك يارب ويكرم كل الاخوة هنا فى المنتدى وشكرا



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اود ان انبة الاخوة الكرام لنقطة مهمة 
وهى ان الكثيرين من المستوردين الذين لا يحملوا اى وازع اخلاقى فى داخلهم يقومون بأستيراد المذيبات العضوية المعاد تدويرها جزئيا او المستخدمة فى غسيل المصانع الكيميائية ( غسيل المفاعلات ) من اوروبا وهذة المواد هى نفايات ويعاد استعمالها فى انتاج الثنر فى بعض البلاد العربية ووللاسف فأن هذا يحدث ولا احد ينتبة لة ابدا وقد رايت بعينى اتفاقات تتم بكميات كبيرة فى المعارض الدولية وسعر الطن من هذة المواد قد ينخغض حتى 200 دولار للطن وغالبا ما تنقل فى براميل من البلاستيك ( لاحتوائها على درجات عالية من الحموضة او القلوية واحيانا ما تحتوى على ملوثات ويتم ادخالها تحت مسمى مذيب احبار طباعية ؟؟؟ 
وانا ادعوا الجميع لعدم التعامل مع هذا النوع من الغش 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (3 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> اود ان انبة الاخوة الكرام لنقطة مهمة
> وهى ان الكثيرين من المستوردين الذين لا يحملوا اى وازع اخلاقى فى داخلهم يقومون بأستيراد المذيبات العضوية المعاد تدويرها جزئيا او المستخدمة فى غسيل المصانع الكيميائية ( غسيل المفاعلات ) من اوروبا وهذة المواد هى نفايات ويعاد استعمالها فى انتاج الثنر فى بعض البلاد العربية ووللاسف فأن هذا يحدث ولا احد ينتبة لة ابدا وقد رايت بعينى اتفاقات تتم بكميات كبيرة فى المعارض الدولية وسعر الطن من هذة المواد قد ينخغض حتى 200 دولار للطن وغالبا ما تنقل فى براميل من البلاستيك ( لاحتوائها على درجات عالية من الحموضة او القلوية واحيانا ما تحتوى على ملوثات ويتم ادخالها تحت مسمى مذيب احبار طباعية ؟؟؟
> وانا ادعوا الجميع لعدم التعامل مع هذا النوع من الغش
> واللة الموفق


جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات ووفقك الله


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (3 أبريل 2010)

ممكن مساعدة صغيرة من اخواتى انا لو مش لاقى بنزين ايه هو البديل الجيد له ويكون رخيص الثمن لتقليل تكلفة التنرمع العلم ان البنزين فى مصر بيمر عليه اوقات بيبقى غيرموجود 
وشكرا لمجهوداتكم معى ومع كل الاخوة فى المنتدىوجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## agabeain (3 أبريل 2010)

و ايهاب جاداللة انشاء اللة فى ميزان حسناتكم وجزاكم اللة خيرا للمعلومات القيمةChemicaleng مجهودات


----------



## agabeain (3 أبريل 2010)

الاخوان ايهاب جاد اللة و Chemicaleng مجهودات مقدرة وجزاكم اللة خيرا وأنشاء اللة فى ميزان حسناتكم يا رائعيين


----------



## chemicaleng (3 أبريل 2010)

*حشوة التنر*



محمد حسن توكة قال:


> انا لو مش لاقى بنزين ايه هو البديل الجيد له ويكون رخيص الثمن لتقليل تكلفة التنرمع العلم ان البنزين فى مصر بيمر عليه اوقات بيبقى غيرموجود



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الكريم 
حشوة التنر يجب ان تحتوى على جذء اروماتى ( حلقى ) مثل التولوين والزيلين وجذء اليفاتى ( قطفات البترول المختلفة ) 
اى ان البديل للبنزين ممكن ان يكون نفثة التكرير الاولى ويمكن تعديل سرعة تطايرها بأضافة نوع ابطأ فى التطاير مثل الوايت سبريت ( النفط المعدنى المستخدم فى اذابة الدهانات الزيتية الاساس ) مع ملاحظة ان اضافة الوايت سبريت او النفط المعدنى ستضطرنا لاستعمال كمية اكبر من البيوتيل كليكول او الايزوبيوتانول ويجب ضبط سرعة التطاير كلها بوجة عام .
كما اعتقد ان فى مصر تنر من انتاج شركة السكر ( مصانع الكيماويات بالحوامدية ) يباع تحت مسميات مختلغة ( اهرام - ياسمين ...... ) وسبق لى ان تعاملت مع هذا المنتج ومن الممكن استعمال ارخص نوع بة كأساس لتصنيع تنر جيد بوضع . 
واللة الموفق


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (3 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخ الكريم
> حشوة التنر يجب ان تحتوى على جذء اروماتى ( حلقى ) مثل التولوين والزيلين وجذء اليفاتى ( قطفات البترول المختلفة )
> اى ان البديل للبنزين ممكن ان يكون نفثة التكرير الاولى ويمكن تعديل سرعة تطايرها بأضافة نوع ابطأ فى التطاير مثل الوايت سبريت ( النفط المعدنى المستخدم فى اذابة الدهانات الزيتية الاساس ) مع ملاحظة ان اضافة الوايت سبريت او النفط المعدنى ستضطرنا لاستعمال كمية اكبر من البيوتيل كليكول او الايزوبيوتانول ويجب ضبط سرعة التطاير كلها بوجة عام .
> ...


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (4 أبريل 2010)

وشكرا لكل الناس اللى ساهمت فى هذا الموضوع وجزاكم الله خيرا
وياريت من اخواتنا فى المنتدى يبقوا يكتبوا لنا فى المنتدى المذيبات والكحولات ودور كل منها ووظيفتها واسمها التجارى وشكرا لكم


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 أبريل 2010)

عندى سؤال هل لو وضعنا النفتا الخفيفة او الوايت سبريت بدلا من البنزين فى اى تركيبة بيسبب ضرر فى اى شيئ ولا لأ وهل بيؤثروا على فاعلية التركيبة من المذيبات والكحولات الاخرى؟؟
وشكرا لكم


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أبريل 2010)

ال






اخوة الكرام جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (6 أبريل 2010)

chemicaleng
اخى الكريم انت ذكرت هذه التركييبة وقلت ممكن نتناقش فى تكلفتها انا جربت هذه التركيبة بس لاقتها مرتفعة الثمن فكيف اقلل تكلفتها
تىاكس 5.600
بيوتل جليكول600.
بيوتل اسيتات2.00
ميثيل ايثيل كيتون او ايثيل اسيتات
وشكرا لك


----------

